# is DNA pharmaceuticals g2g?



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

Another company I am inquiring about.  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 9, 2014)

R u serious?  This has to be a joke.....


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

I have no idea.  That is why I ask.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2014)

THE said:


> I have no idea.  That is why I ask.



There are a million UGLs out there.  Chances are nobody will have heard of 90% of them.  This section of the forum is for sharing experiences both good and bad. Not for source checking.


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

My bad.  I guess my next question will be on how to look out for bad UGLs.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2014)

There are other forums out there that can answer your questions....this one isn't one of them...not busting on you.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish there was a little more consistent monitoring of some of the questions asked on this section of the forum....seems like there is a bunch of wanna be admins that like to jump people.  I think that's a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> I wish there was a little more consistent monitoring of some of the questions asked on this section of the forum....seems like there is a bunch of wanna be admins that like to jump people.  I think that's a bunch of bullshit!



and who the fuk are u???? let the kid ask his questions tough guy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> There are other forums out there that can answer your questions....this one isn't one of them...not busting on you.


areu trying to get people away from the forum for asking qusetions? with u being new here i dont think u got that pull just yet..let him ask his questions


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2014)

Read my post asshole!!!! I'm standing up for him!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Read my post asshole!!!! I'm standing up for him!



u dont worry about what people ask around here ok fresh fish


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> I wish there was a little more consistent monitoring of some of the questions asked on this section of the forum....seems like there is a bunch of wanna be admins that like to jump people.  I think that's a bunch of bullshit!



who are these wanna be admins your talkin about with your 40 posts


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u dont worry about what people ask around here ok fresh fish



Who ****in died and made you god asshole??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

THE said:


> My bad.  I guess my next question will be on how to look out for bad UGLs.  Thanks for letting me know.



bro dont rush it in time u find everything u need ..mayb not here but u will..mostly here we will teach u the right way to use gear


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 9, 2014)

Stop it now or you're both getting time outs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Who ****in died and made you god asshole??



when i see a puke like u who has no clue what hes talkin about i react...god i dont think so regulator of scrubs mayb


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 9, 2014)

That's enough.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Stop it now or you're both getting time outs.



Sir, I need a big time out! I'm not sure this forum is for me....I'm going to give it up....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Sir, I need a big time out! I'm not sure this forum is for me....I'm going to give it up....



cant hack the true ahhh thin skin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Sir, I need a big time out! I'm not sure this forum is for me....I'm going to give it up....



this board has a section to help newbs not get ripped off..u seem not to understand that


----------

